# Does anyone give Yucca for Arthritis?



## shelli563

Hi everyone,

I was wondering about Yucca for arthritis. My 12 year old has an on/off again arthritic limp in his front leg. He's already on a bunch of supplements such as fish oil, ester c, msm, gluco/chond, turmeric as well as accupuncture. I was thinking of adding Yucca to the mix. I bought some human grade Yucca capsules, 490mg each and was thinking of starting at 1/2 pill per day. My dog is 70 lb. 

Does anyone else use yucca? How is working for you and how much do you use?

Thanks,
Shelli


----------



## Anja1Blue

I had asked the same question in another thread, but didn't get a response. I know it is supposed to help - the company I get my supplements from www.b-naturals.com carries a product called Yucca Intensive. Thery also carry Herbspirin, which I've heard is really good, and which I'm going to try for my girl - she has elbow arthritis.
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - w3aiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## NancyJ

I have not tried it. Interested in results. I, too, give turmeric 300mg a day and Glucosamine/MSM with 3000mg of glucosamine. ......Neither my seriously dysplastic gal (9) or my male (8) who does have some spondylosis seem to have any issues right now. The puppy is getting 1500mg Glucosamine daily at the suggestion of the breeder and endorsed by the vet who indicates that it seems to really help with healing of any excercise induced damage....also fish oil assayed for EPA and DHA which is also anti-inflammatory.


----------



## Gmthrust

Here is a link to an interesting write up on Yucca: Botanical Materia Medica | The Animal Herbalist.

Scroll to the last botanical listed on that webpage (that whole page is very interesting reading....actually so is the whole website, :laugh:! If only I could remember who to give thanks and credit for finding that website....I think maybe that person posted here at this forum).


----------



## shelli563

Thank you for the reading suggestions. I looked at the herbalist list, very good explanation on yucca. I'll start off with a small amount and see how it goes.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I have used the Herbsperin with very good results, especially for injuries or stiffness. 

I have used Yucca for allergies for my animals and myself but not for arthritis. 

I like this herbal supplement (I use it in addition to the regular stuff):
Only Natural Pet Get Up & Go Dog & Cat Supplement


----------



## Anja1Blue

BowWowMeow said:


> I have used the Herbsperin with very good results, especially for injuries or stiffness.
> 
> I have used Yucca for allergies for my animals and myself but not for arthritis.
> 
> I like this herbal supplement (I use it in addition to the regular stuff):
> Only Natural Pet Get Up & Go Dog & Cat Supplement


Out of stock until 10/21 - but I'll give it a try. Thanks for the info!
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## jseiler

*Pet-Aloe for Arthritis*

Hello Shelli,

I work for Pharm-Aloe, a company whose products are all based on the Aloe Vera plant. We have a product specifically formulated for dogs that contains Aloe Vera, Glucosamine and Yucca Schidigera. We added the Yucca to take care of fecal odor and support Aloe Vera’s immune enhancement and increased nutrient assimilation attributes. Aloe Vera is the ingredient that will be working on any inflammatory ailments as it is a strong anti-inflammatory.

You can find Pet-Aloe K-9 Crumbles here. 
1 lb will treat a 20 lb dog for 1 month and the cost is $9.99

The product is 15 years old and based on a research grant at the University of Wisconsin in Madison. In the instance of arthritis customers can expect to see improved mobility in less than a week with continued recovery over the course of using the product.

Let me know if you have any questions.

Thank you,
John


----------



## Chicagocanine

I've tried it before with my Golden for her DJD, spondylosis and arthritis but didn't really see any differences.


----------



## Bismarck

saw this...

yucca, stinging nettle, comfrey

biz has arthritis in his front elbow, and i'm doing everything i can to help him.

Natural Remedies for Dogs with Arthritis - Home Cures for Dog Arthritis

gonna stop at gnc and see what they have in stock


----------

